# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Goblin Hill Sunset

## johng



----------


## sunchaser

Will be there in February - can't wait!

----------


## JitterBug

nice . . . how did you enjnoy goblin hill? . . . we were just at mockingbird hotel . . .

----------


## johng

JitterBug,

Thanks... The sunset was aided by several Appleton Specials and Tonic Water with Jamaican Lime slices (like Key Lime).

Goblin Hill was fine. The unit we had was basic by North American standards but the balcony was on the second floor with awesome vistas and views. A friend from Kingston had a time share or part time ownership of the unit. I'm not familiar with Mockingbird so can't compare.

----------


## JitterBug

sounds good . . . mocking is upscale . . . but lacks air . . . ok in high season but not ok in october!!

----------


## takinitslow

I am visiting Port Antonio for my first time in February. I can't wait. Montigo bay, Negril, and then Boston bay.

----------

